# Any dubstep fans?



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd see if anyone else on here are fans of Dubstep? I've been listening to more and more of it lately and listening to the Annie Mac show there are *loads* of Dubstep remixes slowly entering the mainstream right now. Which is a good thing. I think Skream has a lot to do with it with his remix of La Roux - In For The Kill






But that's not the best by miles. Numbernin6 went a bit mean with his remix of The Prodigy;






and Nero's remix of The Streets is another favourite of mine lately too;






My favourite Dubstep artist is still Burial though, his tracks have so much atmosphere and variety to them I can't help but love his music. :thumb:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

yeah theres thousands on you tube its a bit mental!
Ive been loving chase and status just now! love a bit of dubstep an dnb!! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

A few of my pals love Dub step, personally its not my cupa tea, but i do like the La Roux remix, that is a wicked tune, went down a treat at the festival i was at at the weekend too. 

IMO Dub step sounds like drum and base slowed down, some of its ok but some of the deep stuff is a bit much for me.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

A fan here, Caspa & Rusko always do it for me, they make my sub work how it shuld do 

If I'm hones the above stuff is pretty tame, it's more "pop dubstep" i.e re-mixes of pop songs in dubstep form.

To the above post that's pretty much what dubstep is, but I also love drum and bass as well.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah the first lot were fairly poppy remixes, I didn't want to start the thread on the proper stuff. I love Drum n Bass too, especially the darker stuff like Future Signal - Death Mask

Here's some non remix dubstep, just straight productions;
















I still prefer the more atmospheric stuff that Burial does though;


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Some ones been busy on Youtube :lol: :thumb:



Streeto said:


> A fan here, Caspa & Rusko always do it for me, they make my sub work how it shuld do
> 
> If I'm hones the above stuff is pretty tame, it's more "pop dubstep" i.e re-mixes of pop songs in dubstep form.
> 
> To the above post that's pretty much what dubstep is, but I also love drum and bass as well.


Yer it is pretty much D&B production wise, sounds etc

the deep stuff is too much for me, every one has there own tastes tho :thumb:


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Another Dubstep man here. 

Been onto it for a while now. Also a big fan of Burial, although he isn't to a lot of peoples taste.

Benga and Skream are definitley among the best production-wise.

But Nero and Rusko never really fail to put out bangers.

A couple other guys that I like are Stenchman and High Rankin(a lot heavier).


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah i like dubstep aswell, i had a mate at uni from london so i was introduced to it before radio 1 heard of it  massive rusko fan personally, i also dj a bit of dubstep, although my vinyl collection isnt that big for dubstep.

ps 26 basslines = BIG TUNE!!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Been in Dub Step since day 1 really, check AppleBlim and Shackelton for some real deep dark stuff


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah big fan, like caspa, rusko, skream, kode 9 etc but a i love the hospital podcast!!!!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Something a bit different


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Crank your sub and just wait until it drops;


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> YouTube - La Roux - In For The Kill (Skream's Let's Get Ravey Mix)


LOVE that song! check this out as well:






btw how do you embed youtube on here, it wont work for me? my bad it just worked!


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember hearing Hip Hop when it came out, didn't know there was a Dubstep remix. The bassline was already wicked on that track!

Got some Burial and Skream stuff. Just downloaded a Dubstep collection onto Ipod. Love the track by The Qemists.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome song (probably my favorite hip-hop song purely for the baseline!) and this mix that makes it even better!

Only problem...i need a bigger sub!:devil:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

liking the dead prez remix ^


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

You guys should check out the dub step Fm podcast on itunes, some very good stuff on there.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I went up Broad Street on Saturday night, and went to Gatecrasher. Guess what was playing in the 'Indie' room? Dubstep! I was loving it, they had the system cranked right up and played some classics like Benga & Coki - Night, and my mates just kept asking me what the hell "all this noise" was. :lol:

Methinks I'll be going back there.

I found this the other week and couldn't believe how good it sounded;






It's actually called 'Beat The Banker' by Stenchman :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Some reall dark techy/house dub for your ears, teh beats are crisp and the bass is deep




Appleblim & Geiom - Shreds


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

i like Chase and Status and a few other, high contrast are good aswell, im not the biggest fan but there are some dirty basslines out there.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

okay so to someone new to dubstep who should i be listening to?

I've managed to find the laroux and streets remixes which are now on my iphone but where else should i be looking? 

I'd be more interested in the more 'commercial' type of music rather than the 'pure' IYSWIM?


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> okay so to someone new to dubstep who should i be listening to?
> 
> I've managed to find the laroux and streets remixes which are now on my iphone but where else should i be looking?
> 
> I'd be more interested in the more 'commercial' type of music rather than the 'pure' IYSWIM?


the two i mentioned in my previous post'sa re a good start.


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Gradually getting more into Dubstep as I move away from Drum n Bass.


----------



## mark14787 (Apr 24, 2009)

starting to get into it but not the harder stuff like that ^^^^^

i'm from a deep/dub/tech house/minimal backgroud ya see lol

"spectrasoul - melodies "

"faib - ticking clocks" is a BELTER too!!!


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Scratch perverts remixing Rusko's ****ney thug, nsfw!






Bonkers Dubstepped


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Woo Boost is a belter :thumb:

I prefer Caspa's remix of ****ney Thug to the other one posted though, it's got that really deep wobble going on all the way through which I love, but my neighbours don't!

(NSFW language)





And then I heard this on Annie Mac's show the other week, it's a bit different, it's actually more on the Breaks side of things but it's still a good track;






EDIT: I almost forgot to add this Emalkay remix too, I love dubstep with cut up vocals in it and this has a catchy little melody running throughout it too;


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

I do like it heavy.






Proper heavy!


----------



## josh_gti (Aug 19, 2009)

alreet peeps this coki tune is amazin nearly made my ears bleed the first time i herd it lol


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Caspa and Rusko Fabriclive 37 has blown 2 subs so far in my car! wasnt even on loud!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

steveyc said:


> Caspa and Rusko Fabriclive 37 has blown 2 subs so far in my car! wasnt even on loud!


The way it should be done :thumb: :lol:

How's this for a collaboration? It's not full on Dubstep thanks to Four Tet but you can definitely hear the Burial in it;






:argie:


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

got my 3rd sub in the post with 4 new door speakers, hopefully can take some of the bass off the sub. 
Fabriclive really is the daddy of Dub though!!


----------



## robmx (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm all about the deeper beats and bass orientated stuff. Not a fan of all the caspa and rusko big drop and mid range wobble bass type dubstep at all.

Been buzzing off just about anything on Hotflush at the minute (check out their podcast series). The new Joy Orbison track is amazing, only thing upsetting me about it is that Zane Lowe played it last week


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

loving this mix at the moment


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

After just moving to luton 
i have became a fan of it


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Also one of my faves


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## VVT (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## TheSam101 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

this is my fave just now


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I got that Nero track on a VA Dubstep I got off the net, love his stuff and this track is hot.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

TheSam101 said:


> YouTube - Koan Sound - Mafia


:lol: My desk is literally wobbling because my sub is touching it :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Woah, just wait until this drops!


----------

